# Phoneutria Fera



## Brownsberg (Feb 21, 2008)

I went on a trip to suriname and I saw to specimens of phoneutria fera.
now the stupid thing is, I forgot my camera. So I got no evidence to provide that I did see it. Underneath it had the typical tiger marking so to speak above they were black wit a redish abdomen. On specimen was pretty big I'd say aproximately 15 cm and a smaller specimen floating upside down in the river, I aproached it while swimming and confirmed tha it was Phoneutria fera.
Poking in the leaflitter I saw a big spider, at first when I saw the big one I considderd it to be a smaller tarantula, after close inspection I changed that preconceived notion and asked the guide to reconfirm my hunch, yes a Ctenidae. And yes phoneutria fera they call it (grote bos spin) in Suriname. And locals are terrified with this species, so the guides walked past it pretty quick. I saw only two specimens on my expedition, so I would gues that Phoneutria fera is not realy a rare or seldom seen species for these parts of the Amazon.


----------

